# Selling Diamond Advise



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 24, 2021)

One of my relatives owns 7500 points in the CA collection and wants to sell it. We own deeded weeks elsewhere so am not sure how to advise her. She would have to pay Diamond for them to take it back. Any advise, experience is appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 27, 2021)

unfortunately DRI is a very difficult sell on the resale market, even offering it for free given the restrictions placed on dri points for the resale buyer.

in most cases, paying the fee to give it back to DRI is the quickest and easiest solution.


----------

